# General > Recommendations >  balti house wick under new managment

## thejudd

Balti house in wick is fab now it is under new management. The staff are friendly, the munchy box is such a good idea and they offer fast home delivery wooo hoooo. I can't recomend this takeaway enough.

----------


## elamanya

tried it a few weeks ago, got a bland meal , wont ever go back

----------


## lybsterlad

> tried it a few weeks ago, got a bland meal , wont ever go back


 i agree had curry and also found it very bland, will stick with curry king always get an excellent curry, nan bread, kebab from curry king, highly recommend for sit in or take away meals

----------


## davem

It does say under new management - give them a chance.

----------


## telfordstar

Is this the same management that took over when the other lot moved to the curry king?

----------


## lybsterlad

> Is this the same management that took over when the other lot moved to the curry king?


 Am not sure "other lot moved to curry king in september/oct i think" maybe new management again since then?

----------


## CLARABEL

have had a very tasty curry from the Balti twice recently and that was far better than it was before.  New Management get my approval.  Got to say I haven't even tried the Curry King yet

----------


## gemma89

Im all for the Balti House!! Very friendly and chatty! Pizzas are soooo good!

----------


## sjr014

Had a kebab a few weeks ago and it was awful compared to the previous lot that now have the curry king then we had a curry just before New Year and it was awful so no more chances for me!

----------


## Aaldtimer

> Im all for the Balti House!! Very friendly and chatty! Pizzas are soooo good!


You go to an Indian take-away for a Pizza...how very odd! ::

----------


## lybsterlad

noticed last night Balti was closed, and is closed tonight, anyone know what opening hours are

----------


## Moonboots

The owner had a fall out with the management now its closed until further notice

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> You go to an Indian take-away for a Pizza...how very odd!


Yes its bizarre mate, theres no Italian or Pizza house in Wick so the Indians do Pizza & Kebabs !! Folk in other places find it amusing too ::

----------


## Invisible

had a bonny n good pizza out of balti house on sat night

----------


## superceltic

is balti house open again ?????????

----------


## Pooch

> is balti house open again ?????????


Sure is I had a great pizza on Sun night and the guys were really nice yapped to me and got eh crack

----------

